# Yeast in Dogs Interesting Solutions



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

By Dr Karen Becker

Eating These Foods Can Cause Dog Yeast Infection


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting that! I'm going to try some of these things on my Romeo.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!

Hmm, I've been giving my dog raw, local honey for the past seven months, to combat seasonal allergies. She discourages giving honey since it's a sugar. I guess you have to weigh it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, thank you. Stinker, my friends 13yo pug up the road has always had feet that smell like popcorn. And, he licks and licks and licks them. Now I know whats wrong - I've sent my friend this article to read. Tks.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice listen actually, we've battled the yeast and are winning with Tobi she has some nice tips though!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Very nice listen actually, we've battled the yeast and are winning with Tobi she has some nice tips though!


What methods have you used with Tobi? Hey, how's that whole rusty spot thing going? Ever figure out what caused it?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I like the idea to wash their paws every day with soap and hydrogen peroxide and vinegar. I am going to use the Bragg ACV instead.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> What methods have you used with Tobi? Hey, how's that whole rusty spot thing going? Ever figure out what caused it?


Actually we use a few, we give Braggs a teaspoon a day in the meat blood he gets for his meal, we also wash his entire body in a mixture of his shampoo and distilled white vinigar 50/50 split (the shampoo it prescription H/S something diluted 4-1) between the two. We also use Braggs on his feet when we first started and every other day or so we still do it. We don't know exactly what cleared it up as we started raw and then started other regimens as well but *knocks on wood* everything is getting so much better.

As far as the rusty coat goes, we did figure out where it was coming from, another poster here on the forum i can't remember the user exactly in the thread but he/she mentioned Omega 6 in the chicken skin of grain fed chicken, it seems as soon as we started skinning/fatting the chicken the rusty color started to fade and stopped appearing at all, it is still stained but it is going away slowly. (i'm learning patience)... The amounts of Omega 6's in chicken fat/skin, and pork fat/skin can be up to 80X higher than the amount found in a grain fed cow, which stunned me when i learned of it, so now we still continue the same regimens we withhold chicken fat/skin, and we do ocasionally do chicken feet still but we have to watch it unless we can get "grass" fed chicken feet.

there are some results you can see on this page, his nail beds were pretty out of hand, BLACK at the beds and it scared me so when i started noticing it growing out and growing nice and clear i rejoiced 
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/8066-black-nail-beds.html


----------

